# Mellanox Support...



## Adrculda (Feb 3, 2012)

Are there any drivers for Mellanox cards? Recently the price of some of their 10G cards dipped below the $50 mark and there are a few switches under $500 that support multiple 10G backbones.


----------



## tingo (Feb 4, 2012)

What - you can't google?
Here is the just one of the results I found:
http://www.mellanox.com/pdf/products/software/MTNIC_BSD_README.txt


----------



## Adrculda (Feb 7, 2012)

All sarcasm aside.. I know how to use Google, but I'm looking at tried and tested solutions as the drivers from Mellanox suck. I updated the firmware and installed the ESXi drivers as per their instructions and the server used to hang every time. *S*o *I* grabbed another pair of drives that *I* had 2008 Enterprise Server installed onto and booted the server with those drives, installed new hardware drivers and it won*'*t even initiate IPoIB protocols.

My questions really should be rephrased to: 
"Is there native IPoIB support in FreeBSD?"


----------

